# New to FA!



## Mossling (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey there!

I'm Mossling and I only just started posting my work on FA. If anyone is interested, I would love for a few people to check out my work and let me know what they think!

My galleries can be found here;
Userpage of Mossling -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

MosslingART | DeviantArt

Thank you! <3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 26, 2019)

I love your ''GENTLE LEADER'' pic!

And the sunset scenes are incredible, the light is at a good level, and the shadows they cast look very natural!

Keep these scenes coming!


----------



## Mossling (Dec 26, 2019)

Ahhhh, thank you so much! <3


----------



## NargaArt (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm pretty new here too!
Your stuff is awesome! I've added you to my watch list, hope to see more from you!


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Mossling said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm Mossling and I only just started posting my work on FA. If anyone is interested, I would love for a few people to check out my work and let me know what they think!
> 
> ...


I like your art, good stuff


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

NargaArt said:


> I'm pretty new here too!
> Your stuff is awesome! I've added you to my watch list, hope to see more from you!


Both of you be welcome 
That's all I can tell you


----------



## Dear_Ruby (Dec 27, 2019)

as someone who's also pretty new to this site, I was wondering if you might be able to tell me how to upload a high quality profile pic


----------



## Mossling (Dec 29, 2019)

NargaArt said:


> I'm pretty new here too!
> Your stuff is awesome! I've added you to my watch list, hope to see more from you!





Z-ro said:


> I like your art, good stuff



Ahhh, thank you guys so much! I really appreciate the responses! <3


----------



## Mossling (Dec 29, 2019)

Dear_Ruby said:


> as someone who's also pretty new to this site, I was wondering if you might be able to tell me how to upload a high quality profile pic


Hello, please do not use this thread for asking unrelated questions.


----------

